# What would you rather have if you had to pick one of these three?



## Robertriley (Jul 26, 2014)

There has been some nice bike popping up lately.    What would you rather have if you had to pick one of these three?  Yes....two of these are for sale but I'm just using them as a comparison. 

1. Firestone Twin Flex

2. Colson Clipper

3. Mercury Pacemaker


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jul 27, 2014)

I spy something else lately that I might have to have


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 27, 2014)

*My Kind!*

Out of Those 3, Colson Clipper has My Vote!

But, I Would Have to Fade the Paint Job a Bit!!!

SK26x Will be My Next Hunt!


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 27, 2014)

colson clipper, hands down.

Great riding bikes.

Nick.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 27, 2014)

*Twin flex..*

Just too cool!


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 27, 2014)

*collson clipper*

i really like the collson clipper . from bicycle larry


----------



## REC (Jul 27, 2014)

*Tough call!!*

I'm stuck between the Colson and the Mercury. The twin flex is beautiful, but the appeal of the other two is purely classical looks.. And that's my $.02

REC


----------



## Iverider (Jul 27, 2014)

You've posted the photos in the order I desire those bikes. Twin flexes are great lookin bikes! But so are the other two.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 27, 2014)

Colson clipper! Love how the guard mimics the tank.


----------



## ccmerz (Jul 27, 2014)

I would choose the Colson Clipper


----------



## dubsey55 (Jul 27, 2014)

*No comparision*

Twin Flex all the way baby!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 27, 2014)

They are all great bikes in the similar price range and until this past MLC swap when I had a moment of weakness and sold my Double Eagle (because it was restored), I had all 3.
I'd go with the Mercury though as it's hard to beat a prewar tanklight bike and if it had aluminum fenders...game, set, and match!
As to prewar lit tanks, there is the Bluebird, the Dayton/Huffman '40 Big tank, the '37 RMS, and the '36 Aerocycle...that's some pretty good company!
Chris


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 27, 2014)

1.Twin-Flex
2.Mercury Pacemaker
3.Something other than a Clipper

In that order.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 27, 2014)

*Choices*



Talewinds said:


> 1.Twin-Flex
> 2.Mercury Pacemaker
> 3.Something other than a Clipper
> 
> In that order.




Maybe no. 3 being a Shelby speed line airflow-Hiawatha arrow?


----------



## bricycle (Jul 27, 2014)

No. 1


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 27, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> Maybe no. 3 being a Shelby speed line airflow-Hiawatha arrow?




That'd do nicely. Although the Speedline is about $4-5K more....


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 27, 2014)

*I need to make up my mind by tomorrow noonish.*

I'm not sure which one now....I was all over the twin until the clipper came along.  I'm not a clipper fan but that green is great.  They are all about the same price...3k plus area to get them to my house.  Which one is worth more?  How much of a difference in price should there be in the two?


----------



## Curtis68 (Jul 28, 2014)

*My vote is......*

The twin flex. The other two are beautiful tho.  Let us know what you end up with.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 28, 2014)

*All sweet looking bikes.*

I'd go with the Mercury, I don't like stuff shining and new looking though so I'd like it with some age to it.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 28, 2014)

...if it came from the factory with Pirate Graphics, then it would be the Clipper. But the twin-flex chrome is just so kool.....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 28, 2014)

Merc. ...
Or the 38 schwinn super deluxe in the back...hehehe


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 1, 2014)

*Well.....I went with the majority*

Well.....I went with the majority.   I went with the twin flex and it should be here next week.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 1, 2014)

does it have the xtra load springs in it? if not, you will need them .


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Depends on how heavy you are. I go a buck 70 and the stock springs on both of mine work fine without bottoming out. V/r Shawn


----------

